# ATI Radeon Mobility (M6) Question

## masseya

I have a laptop that I would like to install gentoo linux on, but I'm being told that there are a lot of difficulties with ATI Radeon Mobility graphics cards.  Basically, it appears you can get pretty good framebuffer support, but no hardware 3d acceleration.  The driver status document < http://www.xfree86.org/4.2.0/Status6.html#6 > doesn't say if the ati driver supports Radeon Mobility chips.  Has anyone here tried it and got it to work?  I would really like to see a config file and I haven't been able to find one.  If the driver doesn't currently support the chip, does anyone know when that sort of thing might come to fruition?  Did I just use the word "fruition?"  

In case it helps, I'm using a Compaq 1700T with an 8 MB ATI Radeon Mobility (M6) graphics chip.

Thanks!

BTW: Does anyone know if gentoo linux was named after the gentoo penguin?   :Razz: 

----------

## dnaquin

No clue about the Radeon problem, but...

 *Quote:*   

> How is Gentoo pronounced, and what does it mean? 
> 
> Gentoo is a species of small fast penguin, pronounced "jen-two".

 

Thank you FAQ.

----------

## fraterm

I'd be happy to work with you on tweaking the config for our cards.

Same chip...

The 2d graphics for my laptop work well right now...

http://www.linux-laptop.net/ is the place I got my XF86 config...

The Sony Vaio FXA 47 is my particular model.

This help you any?

----------

## ElCondor

 *Tristam29 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In case it helps, I'm using a Compaq 1700T with an 8 MB ATI Radeon Mobility (M6) graphics chip.
> 
> 

 

I've got gentoo installed on a Sony Vaio GSX316, with an Radeon 7500 , XFree calls it "Radeon Mobility M7 LW" and it works pretty well. i did not yet try any 3D programs, but i'm pretty sure that it's not using frame-buffer mode   :Wink: 

hth 

ElCondor

----------

## chadh

I have a Dell Latitude c610 with a Radeon Mobility.  Linux supports it beautifully.  I have the SXGA+ screen, and I get a 1400x1050 framebuffer for console mode.

To configure XFree86, make sure you are using 4.2.0.  Then you can just run XFree86 -configure and follow the instructions and BAM!

If the kernel supports your motherboards AGPgart and DRI/DRM, you can get 3D acceleration fairly effortlessly as well.

----------

## clattuc

I'm running Gentoo on a ThinkPad A30, which has a Radeon Mobility chip (lspci says : "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY")

I'm now running a 2.4.18 kernel, XFree 4.2.0 & all seems well.  :Wink: 

If anyone is interested, I can mail my /etc/X11/XF86Config-4  & and my kernel .config

CU,

  Edwin

----------

## Xomgromit

I have Gentoo Installed, Howver I used the Rage128 Driver....works great in 2d, at 1600x1200, however I have no support in 3d Or OpenGL

----------

## swagr

in a Compaq Evo N600c.

2D is fine. I've had trouble with 3D. I tried using the demo of Laptop X from www.xig.com and 3d was really fast. But the mouse didn't work!? The version I tried is not the current version so it might be fixed. If you're willing to spend some cash, you might want to look into XiG. Demo's are available. Be forewarnded that XiG's stuff comes in RPMS to a bit of work is required to make it work in the first place.

----------

## Attitude

I am about to install gentoo next to my windows install on my laptop. I have a compaq Presario 2700us. It has the ATI Radeon and I am hoping all works well.

----------

